# Vantage Cad Merc sprinter review.



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Anybody seen a review of these or know anything about them, length etc.
Can't seem to find anything online and the vantage website tells you nowt.

Paul.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

On the conversion side we thought that the acres of plain woodwork gave a very bland feel to this van with no ambience whatsoever. Only our opinion of course and others might think the opposite.

Ron


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

ob1 said:


> On the conversion side we thought that the acres of plain woodwork gave a very bland feel to this van with no ambience whatsoever. Only our opinion of course and others might think the opposite.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron.

Where did you see one?

Can you remember the length of it?

Thanks
Paul.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Try this
http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo.../Motorhome-review-Vantage-Cad/_ch1_rw1211_pg1


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

sqeek said:


> Try this
> http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo.../Motorhome-review-Vantage-Cad/_ch1_rw1211_pg1


Yes thanks. Why does it keep saying Fiat Ducato base vehicle?

Paul.


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

Personal opinion only.
Think they built a few on a merc but there wasn't the market.
I have a Neo on a fiat and have met one guy who had the merc version as a special order.
The Vantage team are really pleasant / helpful and not pushy sales types so give them a ring.
Paul


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

sqeek said:


> Personal opinion only.
> Think they built a few on a merc but there wasn't the market.
> I have a Neo on a fiat and have met one guy who had the merc version as a special order.
> The Vantage team are really pleasant / helpful and not pushy sales types so give them a ring.
> Paul


Yes I spoke to Scott and his wife at this years Peterborough show.

I remember seeing a Merc van on their website that Vantage did but it was 6.9 metres which is too long, the 5.91 metre is about perfect.

If you build them to order like Murvi do then its nice to have various choices, which will enhance the converters status.

Paul.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

coppo said:


> ob1 said:
> 
> 
> > On the conversion side we thought that the acres of plain woodwork gave a very bland feel to this van with no ambience whatsoever. Only our opinion of course and others might think the opposite.
> ...


At the NEC a year ago. They could be there again this year?

Ron


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Aye they are at NEC this year, also having open days at the factory/showroom on 25th and 26th Oct.

Pretty sure they have stopped doing mercs as they have as you say disappeared off the wbsite, though a quick call to Scott would answer that one.
Steve.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Aye they are at NEC this year, also having open days at the factory/showroom on 25th and 26th Oct.

Pretty sure they have stopped doing mercs as they have as you say disappeared off the wbsite, though a quick call to Scott would answer that one.
Steve.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> Aye they are at NEC this year, also having open days at the factory/showroom on 25th and 26th Oct.
> 
> Pretty sure they have stopped doing mercs as they have as you say disappeared off the wbsite, though a quick call to Scott would answer that one.
> Steve.


Thanks for that, yes there is no mention as I said of Mercedes on their website, why can't they just list it as an option as Murvi do.

Very strange.

Paul.


----------



## Razza (Aug 13, 2010)

*Vantage*

Just to let you know they will be at the NEC - they've just brought out 3 new front lounge models. They no longer do the sprinter base vehicle - all are on Fiat Ducato - they have a different pricing model now. I was going to get a Neo this year but daughter unexpectedly did too well in her A levels and went to uni so bang went our van deposit! We'll still go with Vantage when we've saved our pennies - have researched pvcs for about 3 years and nothing comes near to them.

I'm not sure about the new pricing model that Scott has introduced but dealings with him have shown Vantage to be more than flexible so I hope this is the case - for instance I'd like the NEO with the Liberty package but also want larger waste & fresh tanks which aren't offered as an extra but are given on other models.

They've also introduced this year a 'sealed' rear (i.e. without the back doors) and also a very interesting option of non-sliding door and a 'coachbuilt' type door with integral locking.

Happy hunting!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Vantage*



Razza said:


> Just to let you know they will be at the NEC - they've just brought out 3 new front lounge models. They no longer do the sprinter base vehicle - all are on Fiat Ducato - they have a different pricing model now. I was going to get a Neo this year but daughter unexpectedly did too well in her A levels and went to uni so bang went our van deposit! We'll still go with Vantage when we've saved our pennies - have researched pvcs for about 3 years and nothing comes near to them.
> 
> I'm not sure about the new pricing model that Scott has introduced but dealings with him have shown Vantage to be more than flexible so I hope this is the case - for instance I'd like the NEO with the Liberty package but also want larger waste & fresh tanks which aren't offered as an extra but are given on other models.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that feedback.

Yes I contacted Vantage and they informed me they have stopped using the Mercedes base. Its like I said to them, it doesn't matter what choice/layouts etc, if you don't like Fiats you're stumped really, how is that offering choice.

Why couldn't they just leave it as an option, you are not going to get many ordering, 99% will still be ordered on Fiats but I,m one of the 0.1% I,m afraid.

Have a look at the Murvi website if you want choice of base vehicles. Even though 99.9% of Murvis will be Fiat you still get the option of Volkswagen and Mercedes.

Paul.

Paul.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Get a Murvi then. 

Basically Vantage is a relatively small Company and obviously found the addition of the merc option was not commercially viable. Not that strange really, it boils down to balancing the books at the end of the day.

PS If Murvis aftersale service is anywhere near as good as Vantage I'd be very surprised.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> Get a Murvi then.
> 
> Basically Vantage is a relatively small Company and obviously found the addition of the merc option was not commercially viable. Not that strange really, it boils down to balancing the books at the end of the day.
> 
> PS If Murvis aftersale service is anywhere near as good as Vantage I'd be very surprised.


Thats what I can't weigh up. I was asking why they can't leave it on to specially oredr as others do. I can't see how that will cost them, can you?

They have already got the design and produced one so I fail to see how it has anything to do with balancing the books if someone orders one.

I do like the vantage cabinet work, no frills, just cracking solid construction.

Paul.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I know from speaking to Scott that the layout/chassis of the merc is completely different to the Fiat and it is not a matter of just transferring the 'template' from one to the other. Totally different measurements/spec. So obviously more cost than meets the eye.

So yes, If that's the case - I do see how it will cost them. Scott's a business man, if it was that easy I'm sure he would do it, don't forget the significant difference in price.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> I know from speaking to Scott that the layout/chassis of the merc is completely different to the Fiat and it is not a matter of just transferring the 'template' from one to the other. Totally different measurements/spec. So obviously more cost than meets the eye.
> 
> So yes, If that's the case - I do see how it will cost them. Scott's a business man, if it was that easy I'm sure he would do it, don't forget the significant difference in price.


We are agreeing to differ here on this one.

Yes I know its more cost, which is why the price is much higher. Thats because the base vehicle is more expensive and the job is trickier.

They have produced one(Vantage Cad) its been reviewed so leave it as an option.

Paul.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Yep Paul, agree to differ on that one. Sorry if I come across as a bit of a Vantage evangelist. Just because I'm more than happy with base vehicle does not mean others have to be.

Looking forward to seeing all the vans at open day - and finding out if our van (Max) has been sold yet.
Steve.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> Yep Paul, agree to differ on that one. Sorry if I come across as a bit of a Vantage evangelist. Just because I'm more than happy with base vehicle does not mean others have to be.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the vans at open day - and finding out if our van (Max) has been sold yet.
> Steve.


Ok Steve

I,m a bit of a Mercedes nut thats why I,m moaning. I just love the Vantage construction methods though, so solid, no screw covers showing.

I,m also going to try and get down to Leeds on either the 25th or 26th for the open day, Being from Pontefract originally and working in Leeds for many years its my neck of the woods.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

tubbytuba said:


> Yep Paul, agree to differ on that one. Sorry if I come across as a bit of a Vantage evangelist. Just because I'm more than happy with base vehicle does not mean others have to be.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing all the vans at open day - and finding out if our van (Max) has been sold yet.
> Steve.


Are you selling yours then Steve?

Getting another Vantage?

Paul.


----------

